# Weak sales of iPhone 5



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I love Apple products, especially my iPhone5. But it seems Apple may be losing the ball ..


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Wouldn't you wait for the 5s if you were going to buy the 5 now? I was dissappointed that they're going to release it so soon. I don't think they can be surprised really.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

As an iphone 4 owner there is no way i would want the iphone 5, i would want something new, not something that is a bit bigger but looks the same. I'd also like to be able to play FLAC files, but Apple have me by the balls as i don't like Samsung or HTC phones, both are too big and too plasticy


----------



## carfix (May 28, 2010)

Its not a cut price Iphone that most want, as you pay for it over two years, and the proportion of your plan that pays for the phone isn't that much different spread out. What you want with the Iphone is style ( still got it), and ability , so its still there but the opposition is there too. When you look at the problems, doesn't like talking to non apple stuff,smaller screen that opposition, etc, most people I know are going for the Samsung product.

Ive enjoyed my iphones ( all four) but its time to move on as i now spend more time using it as a digital radio, satnav, and on the internet than using it as a phone, and I can get unlimited internet on EE for the price of a miniscule 500mb with the iphone plans. 

If youre unique you can name your price, but I was disappointed my 4s wasn't different enough to my 4. I won't be holding my breath that 5s will be that dramatic a jump again.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I reckon a really good battery would boost iPhone sales.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Years ago choosing an iPhone was an easy decision. 

These days there are numerous worthy alternatives that have stolen large amounts of custom. 

Everyone seemed to have an iPhone 4, but I hardly know anyone who has a 5.

One of criticisms of alternative phones for years was the fact they have updated models too close together. 

It does seem to be the case Apple is more guilty of that these days.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Personally i think Apple are starting to loose its domination in the smart phone area, they are just not soo far ahead of the likes of Samsung, HTC as hey once were....I have an iphone 4s and after this ill be moving over to an Andriod phone instead.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

After having iPhones and iPads for last few years I won't be upgrading again. Apple have got stuck in a rut same looks same boring os, I have already switched one phone to android and love it and will be doing the same in march with my other phone probably will be a nexus phone, also after playing with a nexus 10 tablet I decided it will be my next one. Apple won't last long if they don't drastically shake up the product line


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I chose a 4s over the 5, the 5 feels cheap, too long and really the 4s feels like a more premium product.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Im in a quandry just now, can upgrade tomorrow. I use itunes in the house for my music of which i have about 35 Gb of which will be a real pain to convert to any other format. 

I do like the iphone and ios, app store, itunes its all at your fingertips its so easy, android fanboys say you "dont have full access to your phone" but it does all i need.
But there are better handsets out there. If apple could intigrate all the better parts of these other phones theyd be head and shoulders above the rest, the new xperia for example is to have a 1080p display and 13mp camera and waterproof down to 1 metre


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Tank. said:


> Im in a quandry just now, can upgrade tomorrow. I use itunes in the house for my music of which i have about 35 Gb of which will be a real pain to convert to any other format.
> 
> I do like the iphone and ios, app store, itunes its all at your fingertips its so easy, android fanboys say you "dont have full access to your phone" but it does all i need.
> But there are better handsets out there. If apple could intigrate all the better parts of these other phones theyd be head and shoulders above the rest, the new xperia for example is to have a 1080p display and 13mp camera and waterproof down to 1 metre


You can use iTunes with Android phones.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh, thats good to know cheers


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Im just waiting for this bad boy to be released around March


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

so when is apple's version of wheel woolies coming out? (wheel woolies - "Braun Brushes" manufacturer)


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

silverblack said:


> Im just waiting for this bad boy to be released around March


Yep, Xperia Z for me too, sim free of course :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Roll on Samsung Galaxy S4 

I have used iphone 4s and Samsung with Android on the Note.. The Note wins hands down.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

doesnt surprise me tbh

dont think ill be getting a 5s should it come out, let alone a 5. still happy with my 4s

i do want to upgrade my 4 year old macbook to an iMac though


----------



## badbox (Dec 5, 2012)

If my iPhone would work as just a phone then I would get the next one but all my iPhones have had the worst signal out off any mobile I have ever had 

My 4s is rubbish as a purely a phone I can be sat next to my mate with a Samsung who has full 3 g signal and I only have 2 bars off that little circle signal no 3G or even edge!!! How can they get that so wrong??? And it's been like that with every one I have had since the 3s. I like everything else about it but not being able to have a conversation with out it dropping out and having to redial all the time has made me hate iPhones and will be moving on


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

The iPhone 5 had two million pre-orders in the first 24 hours of its availability, doubling that of its predecessor, the iPhone 4S. There was no slouch in actual sales, either: In its debut weekend, customers picked up iPhones to the tune of 5 million, compared to 4 million for the iPhone 4S. 

Not doing too bad .


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ive always uograded to the next iPhone and when the iPhone5 came out I couldn't see a good enough reason to upgrade this time. 

I m waiting for the Samsung S4 coming out and my iPhone4s can go to my mother! Had enough of the iPhone it was a great phone while nothing else out there could compete but now comparing my iPhone to my partners Samsung Note well the Samsung is starting to lead the market IMHO.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I do prefer the build quality of iPhone . My 3GS looks brand new compared to the other halfs Samsung .


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I just like the features. The graphics are amazing compared to both my iPhone and iPad3. The fact you can extend the memory just by inserting a card and a few other things that I forget at the moment. Don't get me wrong I love apple products, ask Robert he can vouch for that but I just think since the departure of jobs the apple love and care has disappeared...


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

with these 24 month contracts now itll be a while before i see a new handset

would much rather buy a handset outright if i could afford it.
sim only contracts are the way forward


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

I upgraded to a 5 last year and have been pleased with it, I think apple have just scraped through this time however I think the next phone will need to be a massive step forward or they will risk falling by the wayside, I first bought into apple when the 4 came out and I was significantly better than anything around, I didn't bother with the 4s so when the 5 came out I felt it was a decent upgrade, better camera, faster processor ect over the 4, if I had a 4s I wouldn't have bothered. 

I don't know who said the 5 felt cheap but your wrong, I think since the 4 the iPhones have been the best made products with quality materials. As with all apple products. 

All that said they need to come up with a whole new design and os system with some innovative features for the next phone or I (along with a lot of others) will be looking elsewhere


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

It's also possible that Apple have slowed requirements for the iphone 5 internals as they really are going to move to a 5s in May time.... from what I've seen the internal board has certain fixings in different places....

Personally I think releasing a 5s in May will alienate a fair amount of users, especially those that just got the 5 on an 18 or 24 month contract or paid full price...

Me, I'm alright as I just moved back from Slowdroid to Iphone 5 and im on a 12 month contract so new phone every year for me


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm not sure how much further smart phones can progress. Perhaps the only way iPhones can improve would be to have better batteries, improved iOS, 1080p screen?


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

main thing i think is their problem is all the onboard memory with no option to expand with external memory card slot,


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Smithey1981 said:


> After having iPhones and iPads for last few years I won't be upgrading again. Apple have got stuck in a rut same looks same boring os, I have already switched one phone to android and love it and will be doing the same in march with my other phone probably will be a nexus phone, also after playing with a nexus 10 tablet I decided it will be my next one. Apple won't last long if they don't drastically shake up the product line


Have to agree to that have iphone 5 and ipad's imac etc, but starting to take advantage of the Apple fanatics that will buy new each version, and if they annoy them they will lose market share for sure, the iphone when first came out was well ahead, but know everyone is catching up


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

My son has the 5 and i really wouldn't bother upgrading

I have a HTC1x and will only move back to apple if they radically change the model


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I think one bad point about the iphone 5 is the new connector, I'm pretty sure thats put a lot of people off as there are some quite expensive docks out there and I'd be pretty pi**ed off if my dock was useless without one of their adapters. Even still there are some stories that docks still dont work after they purchased an adapter.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Will_G said:


> I think one bad point about the iphone 5 is the new connector, I'm pretty sure thats put a lot of people off as there are some quite expensive docks out there and I'd be pretty pi**ed off if my dock was useless without one of their adapters. Even still there are some stories that docks still dont work after they purchased an adapter.


Yeah but at some point you need a new direction for technology, think how many various ways there are to connect AV equipment now, and have been over the years etc. Its unlikely to change again for another 10-15years.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:


> I'm not sure how much further smart phones can progress. Perhaps the only way iPhones can improve would be to have better batteries, improved iOS, 1080p screen?


A 1080 screen would not improve anything, the pixels are already so dense you're eye can't make them out. So even if you make it 1080p, 4k or 10 million more pixels will not make a difference to the viewer.

I saw the order cut back story, as the 5 has been their most successful phone yet and took 4 months before it was 'instock' on their website they're not quite floundering!

They have a target of stock to keep in inventory and will alter component orders as needed, you're better having suppliers planning to ship more than you need than scrambling around for more.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

"Weaker than expected demand" 

By this I'm assuming that Apple thought they were onto another hit whereby the public would go crazy and buy them like hot cakes. Where as in reality, they probably still sold millions but you've had a lot of competition getting rave reviews that has taken away from the number of sales they anticipated.

I love many of Apple's products including an iPhone 5 but there's no denying the quality of the likes of the Galaxy SIII and the Nexus 4!! The average member of the public have realised that so Apple will really have to blow people away with something new to sell the number of units they expect too. 

Also, don't forget there are a lot of Apple haters out there who'd be quick to say, 'Well the iPhone 5 is sh*t hence the 'low sales'. When in reality they've sold millions of units but the competition is so much closer than it was even when the iPhone 4S was released.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I smashed the screen on my 4s a couple of weeks after the 5 was launched. I tried to buy a 5 straight from apple sim free and couldn't for love nor money. I replaced the screen on my 4s and carried on using it. I have since played with the 5 and do t see it as a big enough change from the 4s to warrant getting one. Also as I have a Bose Sounddock and a Yamaha dock that cost £600 when new I am not happy with the change of connector that makes these redundant. The 4s does everything I want and more at the moment.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Will_G said:


> I think one bad point about the iphone 5 is the new connector, I'm pretty sure thats put a lot of people off as there are some quite expensive docks out there and I'd be pretty pi**ed off if my dock was useless without one of their adapters. Even still there are some stories that docks still dont work after they purchased an adapter.


This is the issue for me, bad move by apple. If they had kept the same connector I think sales of the 5 would be much better.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

gregb said:


> This is the issue for me, bad move by apple. If they had kept the same connector I think sales of the 5 would be much better.


Sales are good, not as good as hoped.
New connector or not is not a reason or a large part of the reason.
Whether apple fan or not, many were underwhelmed by the arrival of the 5.
When you go past stores and see the devices on display, it is the S3 that catches the eye, in the stores I pass the Apple stand is unattended by viewers which was not the case a few years back.

For the stay hards, adding a little bit every model is no longer enough, have a look at the BB10 OS and tell me if the others won't copy ideas from there?


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Yep, Xperia Z for me too, sim free of course :thumb:


You can pre-order now but its a mahoosive £529.99 :doublesho


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

silverblack said:


> You can pre-order now but its a mahoosive £529.99 :doublesho


In fairness it's the same price as the ip5 :thumb:


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Avanti said:


> In fairness it's the same price as the ip5 :thumb:


I cant see it holding its price like an iphone 5 tho.
Nexus 4 is looking more attractive :thumb:


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

I want a 5 however im only just over a year into a 2 year contract on my 4 and to buy out my contact would cost a fortune, or I could by a 5 outright, but i can't justify the expense so i'll wait till my contract comes up and look at a 5 then


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm a massive apple fan boy, I've had every iphone, my fair share of ipods, iPads, MacBooks etc and at this moment in time I have a macbook in the house and nothing else.

I got rid of my iphone 4s (which I now believe was the best iPhone and sold the ipad too as I never used it) 6 months after launch and ran an galaxy s2 until the launch of the iphone 5. I adored this phone and promised myself I wouldn't get involved in the iphone pre order fun but that morning in October, I was sat at my laptop ordering a black one for myself and white one for the missus.

Once it arrived I thought it was a thing of beauty but after spending a few hours with it I had that horrible sinking feeling that I'd made a rather large mistake. I then started to see the metal edge flaking off in front of my eyes. Apple were awesome and a replacement would be provided in 3-5 days (even though they were sold out for a month)

I spent another couple of days with it and I couldn't bear to use it any more. I actually hated it. Shocking finish and with my OCD i suspect I wouldn't have been able to look at it after a few months as I've kept every other iphone looking like new (the ones my mates have look like they've been driven over and dropped). Call quality was awful, battery, black levels on screen, difficult to hold with a completely wrong aspect ratio. 

I called back and asked for a refund instead of exchange and to apples credit they did so without question. My girlfriend then returned hers a week later which says a lot as she's even more apple loyal than me.

I've moved onto a Nexus 4 which I truly believe is as good as it gets right now but I'm sure I'll be tempted back to the amoled screen and the s4 when it arrives.

I love the apple club, I love mountain lion but I hate IOS and believe it needs a massive revamp to get back the defectors (who will continue to leave apple). They also need a bigger screen with a correct aspect ratio. If they sort that then I'll be back again but I'm starting to the think apple are too arragant to listen to what we want to buy, I think they'd rather tell us what we want to buy.

I truly believe the apple bubble is beginning to burst


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

in my opinion, I feel that Apple have taken advantage of the loyal consumers by releasing new models so frequently.
football fans that buy their team's tops get annoyed when they change their kit each season and they cost £40/50 a go, but iPhone is a lot more and is out of date sooner.

Also the leap in noticeable improvement with each release is getting smaller and smaller. ie the jump for the 4S to the 5 was not as great as the jump for the 3S to the 4 - making it harder to justify the cost.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Everything has its cycles and once something else comes along, the groundswell happens then before long the top dog is knocked of its perch and gets left behind. 

Remember the days when you would only ever consider a Sega when buying a games console or an Amiga or maybe Atari when buying a computer? 

What about the days when Nokia was the absolute must have phone?

I've always been of the opinion Apple and their customers have always been a bit too smug and show complete contempt to everything else. 

Apple used to belittle the mobile phones with bigger screens and tablets with smaller screens as pointless and with no market. 

Their products were the right size and everyone else was getting it wrong. 

Their customers would join in on this saying the very same agreeing fully. 

Then when Apple has to backtrack, increase the size of the phone it is suddenly promoted as a major step forward and the customers suddenly love it. 

Alternative phones felt too light and cheap compared to iPhones. When the iphone became lighter this was an amazing step forward. 

Apple do make good products but when you continuously slag off the competition then have to react and copy them, you begin to weaken your superiority and start looking a bit foolish. 

Apple seem to be reactive to what others do rather than pioneering like they used to. 

It will be good to see how they react. Lots of competition is good for us.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

silverblack said:


> I cant see it holding its price like an iphone 5 tho.
> Nexus 4 is looking more attractive :thumb:


So ya reckon I should get an ip5 then? 
The Nexus 4 is nice and a bargain if you can get one at the google price.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

And the next story is that the new iPhone is due out around the end of Q2 which would line up with them ramping down the iPhone 5 production in Q1 - Wow what a story that was.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Everything has its cycles and once something else comes along, the groundswell happens then before long the top dog is knocked of its perch and gets left behind.
> 
> Remember the days when you would only ever consider a Sega when buying a games console or an Amiga or maybe Atari when buying a computer?
> 
> ...


But listen to yourself, generalising anyone thats ever had an Apple product :lol:

Its not a bad thing being reactive to the market, thats what all of Apples competitors have been doing for years I agree.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

I remember when I had an iphone 3G then got a 3GS as it was better
I remember when I had an iphone 3GS and got a 4 as it was different and better
I remember getting bored of the iOS so got an HTC Desire S for Android
I remember getting bored of Android and it getting bogged down after 3-4 months and running slow as snails and got an iphone 5 coz I liked it.

I am one of those lucky few that buy things as I like them rather than because everyone else has one, it just so happens most people have iphone products.....

Just to throw this out there but maybe they have them because they like them and people dont have them because they like something else.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I think the problem is they keep re-hashing the iphone every time it comes out there's still no apparent major difference between the models except it's slightly quicker than the one before,when they first come out yes they where innovative but evry one else soon caught up and overtook them and then it became about the look at me crowd when the 5 came out within in an hour of the shop opening there was someone in the coffee shop holding his phone in front of him using facetime(you know that app thats been around for years) personally I'm waiting for the new Blackberry X10/L10 at the end of the month


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

What i dont get is where these 'facts' are coming from regarding who is better, there is currently no faster benchmarked smartphone on the market than the iphone 5.

Yes there may be quad core processors in some of the android based phones, but that is simply down to the android OS being far more resource heavy than any other OS, this is also why Android phones over a relatively short amount of time based against contract length end up running a lot slower than when first out of the box.

Yes Android has a more customizable interface and widgets but that's about it.


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Apple have lost their edge, they are boring and basic. People buy them because "they work" but guess what, so does the samasung galaxy s3, notes, Nexus 4, HTC one X, Motorola Razr I etc etc. I'll discussed this on here before, people buy Apple products because they think they are "cool" just like the board on Top Gear, thye have no idea about the technical specs, hardware, software and its dire limitations. One Example: I have a nexus 4 I was only getting 10mbs per second on the EE network via HSDPA via speedtest app. I contacted EE and they gave me a custom APN (Access Point Name) I'm now getting broadband speeds on my phone around 15mbs and some times more. I though i'd update the mrs apn on her Iphone 4s and my brothers Iphone 5........ Theres no option to do this apparently!! Wow.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

So you're saying the iphone is basic on what basis? What are your facts that back this up?

What speeds did you get doing the same test on the iphones?

Would be interested to hear what speeds and responsiveness your getting in 4-5 months time as well once the OS has bottlenecked itself.

Your 'LG' Nexus 4 comes in either 8 or 16gb flavours which is non-expandable which I remember the iphone doing back in 3G flavour a few years ago.....


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

I am waiting for the 10s. Should be here by March a this rate.


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

TooFunny said:


> So you're saying the iphone is basic on what basis? What are your facts that back this up?
> 
> What speeds did you get doing the same test on the iphones?
> 
> Would be interested to hear what speeds and responsiveness your getting in 4-5 months time as well once the OS has bottlenecked itself


I phone 5 was around/ approx 6mbs slower both on Network and Wifi at time of test (Bt Infinity) EE nexus 4, Vodafone Iphone 5. Though i must say my mrs has an iphone 4s on EE and her network coverage is poor.

Basic, well tell me what the Iphone 5 does thats so different to the iphone 3gs, now compare what it can do with lets say the Samsung GS3 i.e. customisation, themes, widgets, additional setting features, a decent Map and nav system (Google) List goes on. More recently Samasung have are releasing a new update allowing multi tasking, i.e using two apps on one screen at the same time, a bit like picture in picture on a smart tv. You cannot convince anyone with any brains that an iphone has better core features than android (core meaning, not using third party apps) Correct me on all the above if im wrong, infact correct me if im wrong about editing your APN settings on an Iphone, if you know what that actually means!


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Well I get 42mb on my home Wi-Fi (BT Fibre 60mb)

And the Voda network is not 4G yet so obviously it will be that slow....

There is a massive difference between the 3GS and the 5 both in Hardware and underlying OS, and in the speed at which it does those different and same tasks.

Google Maps is available on Iphone5 and it will also open it and render the map images a lot faster than any other phone on the market currently.

If the APN needs changing you go into Settings/General/Mobile Data Network and edit the APN and credentials there.

Here you go have a read of this, hardly carried over internals if it's blowing away the competition now is it, I see your phone on there too, it's near the bottom of the lists...

I'd also like to question what apps you're using that are not third party so google created only.

I would also question why you would find using 2 apps in the same (small) window usefull when you can switch apps on an iphone with a simple double click of the home button, again very quicly as even with 20+ apps open on my phone I still have around 400mb of free memory....

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6324/the-iphone-5-performance-preview


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

TooFunny said:


> What i dont get is where these 'facts' are coming from regarding who is better, there is currently no faster benchmarked smartphone on the market than the iphone 5.
> 
> Yes there may be quad core processors in some of the android based phones, but that is simply down to the android OS being far more resource heavy than any other OS, this is also why Android phones over a relatively short amount of time based against contract length end up running a lot slower than when first out of the box.
> 
> Yes Android has a more customizable interface and widgets but that's about it.


The Google nexus 4 whips the iphone 5 by a margin in benchmark tests.

The Samsung Galaxy 3 also beats it with 1GB memory. The latest galaxy now has 2gb RAM and using an app my S3 with 2gb beats the Nexus 4 score.

The Nexus 4 scored over 2000, the 1gb S3 was over 1700 and the Iphone 5 was 1600 odd in geekbench benchmarking tests.


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

TooFunny said:


> Well I get 42mb on my home Wi-Fi (BT Fibre 60mb)
> 
> And the Voda network is not 4G yet so obviously it will be that slow....
> 
> ...


Actually the website makes mention to the Google Nexus S, this is a very old handset and is not the one i have (Google Nexus 4)

You keep mentioning you can download Google maps, but its hardly a core pre-installed prgramme nowdays is it.

You failed to put an answer across pertaining to the customisation of the IOS, come on lets not kid ourselves, there is very limited customisation.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

http://browser.primatelabs.com/android-benchmarks

http://www.macrumors.com/2012/09/16...r-in-geekbench-showing-dual-core-1ghz-a6-cpu/


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Also I'm not using 4g on we its a standard package. Nexus has a far superior download upload speed

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

This is just going to end up another pointless pissing contest. 

Enjoy your own phones and stop making old unfounded and incorrect statement to drag others down.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Kerr said:


> This is just going to end up another pointless pissing contest.
> 
> Enjoy your own phones and stop making old unfounded and incorrect statement to drag others down.


It wasn't at all. I was merely trying to get to the bottom of the age old apply hater comments that just because the OS does not as yet have 'widgets' it's redundant.

I've had both OS's and so can comment on MY findings on both.

Just get tired of Apple bashers who have decided it's crap just because they say so!


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

You only have to squeeze a Galaxy S3 in your hand to know its of poor build and won't last.


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Xploit said:


> You only have to squeeze a Galaxy S3 in your hand to know its of poor build and won't last.


the old carbon fibre versus steel challenge hey:lol:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I've had my IP4 for about a 1.5 years and it has 0 songs on it  I have an iPod touch for music!

Not sure what I'll get next... regards the speed of the iPhone compared with others, my camera takes about 30s to open and allow me to take a photo now?! Other apps have days where they run like lightning and others where they are laggy and slow (_no internet connection req, and I shut other open apps_) so it's not infallible.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

bmwman said:


> You cannot convince anyone with any brains that an iphone has better core features than android (core meaning, not using third party apps) Correct me on all the above if im wrong, infact correct me if im wrong about editing your APN settings on an Iphone, if you know what that actually means!


Ok, I'll bite!

Multitasking is interesting, i would have to use it too see what I thought, although some android phones no doubt have the real estate to display two apps I'm not sure I would use it, switching between two apps is so quick in anyway, does it effect the aspect of the apps or is it a postage stamp sized app in the corner of the main app being used?

I'm asking this without knowing the answer, not to try slag off Samsung/Android, I've got way better things to do. I'm sure they will do a number of these things and interested in the answers.

Can someone video call you (Facetime on iOS) your phone number and you answer it on your computer? or non-3G tablet if you're at your computer or want a bigger screen?

If someone sends you a text message from an apple product to your phone number do you have to find your phone and reply using that or does it come up on your computer/tablet simultaneously and let you reply directly from that? Not some goofy whatsApp/BBM/whatever that runs as a separate messaging service but all neatly packaged into one messaging system.

If you're sitting at home making notes for example a shopping list does it auto sync across devices so if you nip into Tesco for something on the way home you can pull out your phone and everything else on your shopping list is just there?

How do you sync photos? When you take one does it automatically appear on your computer and other devices? Or do you have to plug your phone in to sync with computer, then plug tablet in to sync it with computer then replug your phone in to sync the tablet photos onto the phone.....if you have an mp3 player as well of multiple people in the house this could go on forever!

Can you share photo albums with friends at a touch so they're downloaded in the background onto their devices?

If you have a browser tab open on your computer or tablet can you open/access it instantly from any other device?

Does it sync with your computer/cloud every time you plug it into electricity in the house?

Can you touch a button and play whatever is on your phone/tablet/computer on your TV or remote speakers or play media through the whole house simultaneously? Screen capture below (Apple TV and/or Airport express needed)

As requested, all native and pre-installed features/apps that I use every day on my iPhone, they're all certainly not features added for the sake of creating a differentiator.....that no one uses in real life....like voice control, 'bump or share' type apps or, as you mention it picture in picture, cool feature but I never used it or seen anyone use it, IF there was two interesting sports events on is the only time I could ever see it being used. Do current high end TVs still include the feature, I don't think my 3D Samsung does? If not that shows it's success/adoption/use. Your service


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Bero said:


> <snip>


How many £1000s does it cost in apple gear to achieve that ?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Bero, I want to answer some of your questions without getting involved in the whole this is better, mines faster, yours will break argument. I have my favourite having used both because one works better for me.



> Can someone video call you (Facetime on iOS) your phone number and you answer it on your computer? or non-3G tablet if you're at your computer or want a bigger screen?


 Not sure anymore, but with the old Galaxy S2 I had you could do this with your google email address and google talk (google talk not being an add on, it came with phone), If I logged in on my PC I could answer it there, or on my phone/tablet etc, if logged in there.



> If someone sends you a text message from an apple product to your phone number do you have to find your phone and reply using that or does it come up on your computer/tablet simultaneously and let you reply directly from that? Not some goofy whatsApp/BBM/whatever that runs as a separate messaging service but all neatly packaged into one messaging system.


 I can with Samsung, I have Kies on my PC and everything is repeated on the desktop, I can also reply from there to any mobile number and if my phone rings but is in another room/on silent it will also let me know its ringing and who.



> If you're sitting at home making notes for example a shopping list does it auto sync across devices so if you nip into Tesco for something on the way home you can pull out your phone and everything else on your shopping list is just there?


 Yes, it backs up all your notes/memos both to the cloud and my desktop, would also do it to my old tablet if I still used it, will email them to you if you want it too as well. It also backs up my calenders and syncs them across my PC, the Cloud and also to my Mrs iPhone.



> How do you sync photos? When you take one does it automatically appear on your computer and other devices? Or do you have to plug your phone in to sync with computer, then plug tablet in to sync it with computer then replug your phone in to sync the tablet photos onto the phone.....if you have an mp3 player as well of multiple people in the house this could go on forever!
> 
> Can you share photo albums with friends at a touch so they're downloaded in the background onto their devices?


Genuinely not sure if it can out of the box, might be able to with Google Drive or whatever its called, however I do it with dropbox



> If you have a browser tab open on your computer or tablet can you open/access it instantly from any other device?


 Not sure, not really looked into if it can do it with whatever pages are open but it does it with bookmarks. Another EDIT: you've got me interested in this now, apparently it will sync "app, autofill, bookmarks, extensions, omnibox (whatever that is!) history, passwords, settings, themes and open tabs" however I still won't be using it!



> Does it sync with your computer/cloud every time you plug it into electricity in the house?


 Why wait until its plugged into the mains?



> Can you touch a button and play whatever is on your phone/tablet/computer on your TV or remote speakers or play media through the whole house simultaneously? Screen capture below (Apple TV and/or Airport express needed)


 Yes, although no need for anything other than a wifi router. It'll talk straight to my telly!

EDIT: missed this one


> does it effect the aspect of the apps or is it a postage stamp sized app in the corner of the main app being used?


It just has each app take up half the screen, I guess it would be useful if you were writing something out that you couldn't copy and paste but I personally won't use it. It will also pop video out into a stand alone window which can be kept open over another app, say you were replying to an email or message but didn't want to pause the film. Again, I wont be using it


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

silverblack said:


> How many £1000s does it cost in apple gear to achieve that ?


I bought everything in the USA which would amount to substantially under £1000 (in addition to the phone) if I went for the basic spec ipad3 and Mac Mini, less if you went for an ipad2/mini. Very affordable. Even in the UK you could be: -

iPad mini/Ipad2/4 £269/£329/£400
Mac Mini computer £500
Apple TV3 £82
Airport Express 2 x £76 = £152

So here you could do 4 rooms/areas for £1003.

This gives you a fully functioning computer and one of the best tablets on the market so NOT just a media beaming solution. Would be interesting to work out what something like a Sonos system would spec out at.

Edit -


BigJimmyBovine said:


> Bero, I want to answer some of your questions without getting involved in the whole this is better, mines faster, yours will break argument. I have my favourite having used both because one works better for me.......etc.


Thanks - good reasoned post rather than the way these things usually go. I am certainly an Apple fan, not because I'm blinkered but it's the best ecosystem I've seen and experienced, when something better (for my needs) comes along I'll eventually make the shift.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

bmwman said:


> the old carbon fibre versus steel challenge hey:lol:


Is the Galaxy made from carbon fibre? Pretty sure its plastic, it doesn't just feel flimsy, if I carried on squeezing im sure id of broken it.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

> Thanks - good reasoned post rather than the way these things usually go. I am certainly an Apple fan, not because I'm blinkered but it's the best ecosystem I've seen and experienced, when something better (for my needs) comes along I'll eventually make the shift.


I think the truth is that everyone can argue for days and days, mine benchmarked this, your scored 1000 less, dual core this, quad core that. In the end the phones do pretty much the same thing at pretty much the same speed and with almost the same reliability, and any processor/RAM advantages are negligible and invisible in normal daily use. People just pick their favourites based on the way they work for them, why it becomes so heated I'll never know? Its like me arguing that my 8.5 year old Seat Leon is better than someones 8.5 year old VW Golf because I have Climatronic and they have Climate control. Underneath the cars are nearly identical, they both get you around and in the end a lot of it is just a fancy name for the same thing.


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Xploit said:


> Is the Galaxy made from carbon fibre? Pretty sure its plastic, it doesn't just feel flimsy, if I carried on squeezing im sure id of broken it.


I was being sarcastic and using a general example, carbon fibre doesnt look as strong as steel but is. Im sure the plastic used on the GS3 is stronger than it feels.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I think Apple devices really come into their own when you own more than one of their devices. I used to have an iPhone3gs which I thought was very good. I replaced it with a GalaxyS2 which at first I thought was equally as good. But as time went on I realised it wasnt right for me. 

When my laptop began to fail I decided to replace both by getting a MacBook & iPhone5. I love the way they work together in the way that Bero has decribed. Perhaps I could achieve the same with non Apple products, but im not in a rush to find out. I made a conscious decision to buy into the whole Apple ethos, and its perfect for me.


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:


> I think Apple devices really come into their own when you own more than one of their devices. I used to have an iPhone3gs which I thought was very good. I replaced it with a GalaxyS2 which at first I thought was equally as good. But as time went on I realised it wasnt right for me.
> 
> When my laptop began to fail I decided to replace both by getting a MacBook & iPhone5. I love the way they work together in the way that Bero has decribed. Perhaps I could achieve the same with non Apple products, but im not in a rush to find out. I made a conscious decision to buy into the whole Apple ethos, and its perfect for me.


SO they arent "loosing the ball," ?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

bmwman said:


> SO they arent "loosing the ball," ?


No, personally I don't think they are. But they obviously expected higher sales of the iPhone5. I agree that the upgrade over the iPhone4 wasnt great, but im not sure how much better smart phones can get. Also, it makes good business sense to hold back on releasing new technology and drip feed it into the market place as and when sales take a dip. Which is obviously now.

I love their products and think they work brilliantly. I can't see myself going back to a windows laptop or non apple phone for some time yet. Never say never though.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont think Apple are losing the plot at all but its been very difficult getting products which im sure most have found trying to source items over the last couple of months.
Im sure theres some exciting new products coming out in March and an evolution of a couple of items out now.


----------

